# Baccarat Havana Selection Petite Corona Cigar Review - Kisses Sweeter Than Wine



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one of the better petit corona's out there. No it's not the best by any means but it's got a lot going for it. I've had trouble finding goo...

Read the full review here: Baccarat Havana Selection Petite Corona Cigar Review - Kisses Sweeter Than Wine


----------

